# What is the BEST way to light yer pipe?



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

What is the BEST (or PREFERRED) way to light your pipe? Yes, we use many different methods, but which one do you think is the best for ensuring a cool and efficient light?

I usually use a butane and/or a zippo for the pipe. The other evening I was getting the patio fireplace/pit thing lit, using a box of long wood kitchen matches. So I figure what the hey, might as well light my pipe before I toss the match onto the kindling. Wow, the coolest and easiest light I have ever had! Now I try to use wooden matches wherever possible (obviously, not when I'm on the road, can't carry that huge matchbox around)..

The match is like a paintbrush, you can guide it easily around the bowl. It is thin so no vision obstructions. And as long as its not a howling gale outdoors, a match does stay lit reasonably well. I find it a cooler flame than the zippo (which would be my second choice, except for charring lights in which case I use a butane).


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

Most of the time I use my Pipe Zippo lighter.
When I smoke my meer I use match sticks.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

*Old Boy*


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I use the new Xikar pipe lighter. p


----------



## Danielson (Aug 30, 2008)

I use a bic


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

i use a butane lighter or match for the charring light, zippo for the rest of the bowl-in a perfect world, i'd use wood matches all the time, but i like the convenience of lighters


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

NCRadioMan said:


> I use the new Xikar pipe lighter. p


I am curious to see how these hold up. How is the fuel capacity on these? I haven't had much luck with Xikar torch lighters as far as capacity and quality. How well does the flame stay lit in the wind? My only complaint about my Old Boy is that it doesn't stay lit too well in the wind.


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

I usually use matches to get it started, then switch to a lighter once it gets deeper down in the bowl.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Sawyer said:


> I am curious to see how these hold up. How is the fuel capacity on these? I haven't had much luck with Xikar torch lighters as far as capacity and quality. How well does the flame stay lit in the wind? My only complaint about my Old Boy is that it doesn't stay lit too well in the wind.


It's styled after the Old Boy and no, wind is not a friend for the soft flame.
Fuel capacity is fine, imo. I always have a can of butane with me though. :tu


----------



## Hey Joe (Sep 8, 2008)

I think matches are the best but I use a bic most of the time because its convenient.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

The problem with the poll is the best way is with a good pipe lighter BUT I don't like to use the best way. Whenever possible I use matches. Getting that initial char almost always takes 2 matches and 3 or 4 if it is a big pipe. It is extremely inefficient and slow but I prefer it hands down over a lighter.

Maybe the best way can be the way that brings me the most enjoyment?


----------



## Bulldozer (Aug 16, 2008)

I grafted thumbs onto my hound dog !


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Wooden matches... Diamond brand to be exact (the smaller ones).


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

I like matches. For some reason I can get an even light when I use matches.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

I started out with matches but, due to my inexperience, went through way too many matches for just one bowl. I bought a Zippo and never looked back.

I think I'll give matches a try today to see if I feel any differently about them now.


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

Only way to go, If you don't have a old boy.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

I started using the Frank Method early on, just about when I first started with the pipe. Frank Recommends a butan torch so thats what I pretty much always use. I know it's taboo to most pipers to hear the word torch, but it has always worked well. You'll get a nice char and perfect light with practice and if you're carefull.


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

I prefer matches. Possibly because it's about the most low tech way you can go. I carry a Zippo in my pocket but hate that fuel flavor in my smoke. I swear I can taste butane, as well. 

It's hard to beat a wooden match


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

jkorp said:


> ...I know it's taboo to most pipers to hear the word torch, but it has always worked well. You'll get a nice char and perfect light with practice and if you're carefull.


I carry a zippo out of the house and, mostly, use matches at home. However, when the regular pipe lighting plan goes off track like it did last night I don't hesitate to use my (single flame) Blazer Micro Torch. If you don't mind dancing with the devil it is indeed the instant, perfect light. But lawdy, you better be sitting down, have a firmly filled bowl and be paying 100% attention to what you're doing for about 1/3 of a second.


----------



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a long zippo lighter that takes normal butane refills like any other butane lighter. It's a bit large, but it does the job nicely. Oh and it's not a torch, it's a soft flame.


----------

